# What's the difference between XE and GXE steering wheels?



## atikovi (Oct 3, 2006)

The rim is flaking off my grey '99 GXE wheel and doesn't look so good. Would an XE wheel fit? I see new ones being sold but they say they are for the XE.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They all bolt onto the shaft. LE and possibly SE trims had leather-wrapped steering wheels which other trims did not. The other difference is the switch sets on the steering wheel. Some will have no switches on the sides, some will have just the cruise control switches on one side, some will also have a set of switches on the other side (audio control, I believe?). So, the plastic panel that covers the back and sides of the steering wheel will have cutouts on one, both or neither side, depending on the switches used on that trim.


----------



## atikovi (Oct 3, 2006)

Mine has the cruise switches. They can't be transferred to an XE wheel?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

atikovi said:


> Mine has the cruise switches. They can't be transferred to an XE wheel?


Probably. I've never really studied the steering wheels that much, but I would think that the rear plastic cover would be transferable from one to the other. Key word: "think."


----------



## atikovi (Oct 3, 2006)

I was looking at this new wheel on Ebay, Nissan Altima Steering Wheel 1999-2001 XE Part No 48430-9E202 New in box OEM | eBay $55 shipped. Found this one at the junk yard today. $15. Looks almost like new. Off a 2000 GXE. From what I read, 98 and 99 are the same so will have to see if it works on my 99.


----------

